# Spanish/English/Romance Languages: ¡Que bueno que llegaste!



## Brownam

I'm writing a paper on the subjunctive in the romance languages and need to know how to translate the following phrases... also, if there are any other ways of saying the same thing changing only the verb tense or mood.

Thank you so much for any help


It pleases me that you have arrived  
The following I don't know how to say in english, but here you have two versions in spanish and one in portuguese.
¡Que bueno que llegaste!
 ¡Que bueno que haya llegado!
Que bom que ele tenha chegado!

 When you go to spain, be sure to take a lot of money.

 It is necessary that you (pl) arrive at ten.


----------



## alargeau

Well, first you should tell us who you're talking to because then you wouldn't say it the same way.

It pleases me that you have arrived.
Je suis content que vous (pl) soyez (bien ?) arrivés.
Je suis content que tu (sing) sois arrivé.

When you go to Spain, be sure to take a lot of money.
Si tu (sing) vas en Espagne, prévois une grosse somme d'argent.
Si vous (pl) vous rendez en Espagne, prévoyez une grosse somme d'argent.

It is necessary that you arrive at ten.
Il est impératif que vous arriviez à dix heures. (it sounds a wee bit like an order).
Or: il est préférable que vous arriviez à dix heures.
Or: vous devez arriver à dix heures.


----------



## Brownam

And how would I say

*When *you go to Spain, be sure to take a lot of money.
Quand tu vas en...

I know that in Spanish and Portuguese the verb go here would be in the subjunctive mood, in Italian it would be in the indicative future tense.

And is the following sentence heard in colloquial French, *even though it is incorrect?*

Je suis content que tu es arrivé.

Thanks a million


----------



## Brownam

Ah, and is there something like 
*
Quelle bon* que tu es/sois arrivé! 

as there in spanish?


Thanks ...once again!


----------



## alargeau

Well, you could say "Quand tu vas en Espagne..." but it sounds like something that is always true, like if you were saying whenever you go to Spain and whatever you go there for, you must bring a lot of money.

You absolutely cannot say "quelle bon" because first "quelle" is feminine and "bon" is masculine so it is a very big mistake. The thing that could approach your attemp is "Quel bonheur que tu sois arrivé", but honestly if someone tells me that, I will either think the person is crazy about me or the person doesn't speak French very well. In other words, don't use it. And, note that you didn't use that kind of form in English...


----------



## Brownam

Then would it be as in Italian..

Quand tu iras en Espange... be sure to take a lot of money

The future tense?

Merci


----------



## alargeau

Brownam said:


> Then would it be as in Italian..
> 
> Quand tu iras en Espange... be sure to take a lot of money
> 
> The future tense?
> 
> Merci



Exactly!
Quand tu iras en Espagne, prévois une grosse somme d'argent.
Note that only the first verb is in the future tense.


----------



## Brownam

One more question...
Can the present indicative be heard with the following phrase? Perhaps in very colloquial speech.

Je suis content que tu *es*/sois arrivé.

It's not that I want to use it incorrectly, rather I'm doing study about the use of the subjunctive in the romance languages.

Merci beaucoup!
Tony


----------



## alargeau

Brownam said:


> One more question...
> Can the present indicative be heard with the following phrase? Perhaps in very colloquial speech.
> 
> Je suis content que tu *es*/sois arrivé.
> 
> It's not that I want to use it incorrectly, rather I'm doing study about the use of the subjunctive in the romance languages.
> 
> Merci beaucoup!
> Tony



Well, I hear it sometimes, but people who use it are clearly not good at French...


----------



## Brownam

So, then a native speaker would *never *say es instead of sois in this case?


----------



## Nanon

Brownam said:


> Ah, and is there something like
> *
> Quelle bon* que tu es/sois arrivé!
> 
> as there in



"C'est bien que tu sois arrivé(e)" is less frequent than "Je suis content(e) que tu sois arrivé(e)", but it is possible. There is a slight difference in meaning. "Je suis content(e)" means of course that the speaker expresses personal satisfaction. "C'est bien que" is impersonal and may express relief in some contexts.



Brownam said:


> So, then a native speaker would *never *say es instead of sois in this case?



"Never" is a big word... it is not a matter of nativeness but of linguistic competence... small children might say that although they are native speakers ... but the normal use is the subjunctive here.


----------



## panjabigator

I'm not too sure about your Portuguese translation, but I'm no expert.


----------



## Nanon

Panjabigator, the Portuguese variants have been discussed in the Spanish-Portuguese forum here. This is why I, too, did not want to point out that "¡Qué bueno que llegaste!" does not match "Que bom que _ele _chegou!"... But just in case - it should be "que _chegaste _(PT-PT)" or "que _(você) chegou_ (PT-BR)".


----------



## Nanon

Brownam said:


> So, then a native speaker would *never *say es instead of sois in this case?



An addition to my response.
A competent native speaker (as defined above) would definitely not use the indicative after "Je suis content(e) que". 
But the same speaker would say "Heureusement que tu *es *arrivé(e)". Again, "heureusement" expresses relief, so the meaning is not strictly "it pleases me", but I am using this as an example.
After a verb expressing a feeling, it is normal that the subordinate clause introduced by "que" take the subjunctive, but "heureusement" is an adverb, hence the use of the indicative.
Therefore, you would have a similar use of moods in all the three languages: indicative in "heureusement que tu *es arrivé */ qué bueno que *llegaste */ ainda bem que *chegaste*" vs subjunctive in "je suis content que tu *sois arrivé* / me alegra que *hayas llegado* / alegra-me que *tenhas chegado*".
Hasta aquí llego yo... Sorry, I don't speak any other Romance language!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

_¡Que bueno que llegaste!_ You won't hear that in Spain. Instead: _Qué bien que hayas llegado._

Note the difference between "bueno" (adjective) and "bien" (adverb). Accent over that "qué" is mandatory everywhere, BTW.

_¡Que bueno que haya llegado!_ Same here: _Qué bien que haya llegado._


_When you go to spain, be sure to take a lot of money_.
Cuando vayas/vaya a España, asegúrate/asegúrese de llevar bastante dinero.

_It is necessary that you (pl) arrive at ten._
Es necesario que lleguéis/lleguen a las diez.


----------



## Nanon

Dr. Quizá said:


> _¡Que bueno que llegaste!_ You won't hear that in Spain. Instead: _Qué bien que hayas llegado._



Well, Brownam will have European and Latin American variants (differing in wording and tenses) to collect!...


Dr. Quizá said:


> Note the difference between "bueno" (adjective) and "bien" (adverb).





Brownam said:


> Ah, and is there something like
> *
> Quelle bon* que tu es/sois arrivé!
> 
> as there in spanish?



Thank you Dr. Quizá - that reminds me of something I forgot. In French, the normal use is "c'est bien que tu sois arrivé / que vous soyez bien arrivés". 
"Bon" may be used sometimes to express pleasure or relief: "C'est bon de te voir" =  I am really pleased / it has been a long time / I feared you wouldn't come!


----------

